# Soil Test Results - Non-Synthetic Phosphorus Options



## smcguinness (Jul 22, 2017)

Just got my soil test results from Texas A&M. My back yard is in a bit of a recovery mode so the results were not surprising. The front yard has been looking really good and the soil density seemed to be the best but is still recommended to apply additional fertilizer.

I've basically been doing Milo since we moved in two years ago, except for the front yard, I've done a compost top dressing for the last two years. We've got a dog so I haven't done the back yard and it shows.

With the Milo handling the N needs, I was curious suggestions on the Phosphorus. Bone Meal or Guano seem to be the non-synthetic suggestions, but the quantities that they are sold in are so low and quite expensive. Any other options or does anyone know where to get larger quantities than 6-8lb bags - particularly local to the DFW area?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

If you are referring to the backyard, using Milo to get your Nitrogen will also provide phosphorus. I probably wouldn't worry about applying separate P personally. In the front and side yard, you may be able to get away with Milo for a while, but eventually your P will start to get towards the "excessive" side, as the N ratio is pretty high with Milo and P tends to stick around for longer than N or K.

I would be more interested in getting some K in the front yard. Maybe with some 0-0-50 SOP.

You pH is high across the board. Once you max out your P, you are going to have to stop using Milo. Once that happens you are probably going to be unsatisfied with the depth of green in your grass (pH is high so even having sufficient Fe in the soil may not be enough). I would suggest spraying FAS, chelated iron, FEature, etc. although I don't know how large your lawn is.

Your N is really high in the side yard. Did you apply a fertilizer before taking this test?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

smcguinness said:


> With the Milo handling the N needs, I was curious suggestions on the Phosphorus. Bone Meal or Guano seem to be the non-synthetic suggestions, but the quantities that they are sold in are so low and quite expensive. Any other options or does anyone know where to get larger quantities than 6-8lb bags.


I'm not sure if I would call it cheap (I have never checked or bought these before), I just happen to know that Kelp4Less sells quantities a good bit higher than 6-8 lbs. Bone mean is 35 lbs for $63, free shipping. $1.80/lbs or $12/lbs of P. So I wouldn't call that cheap. But like I said, P is easy to build up over time. If you like Milo, keep using that in the backyard and it will both provide N and slowly bring that P up.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/bone-meal/


----------

